# Leopard Gecko Setups?



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you show me some of your leopard gecko setups
ill be interested to see them
(I want to change my setup around abit)
Thanks everyone


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's mine  :


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Here's mine  :
> 
> image


 Nice setup, 
love the tiles
Keep em' comin everybody


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

These are my setups


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

magick said:


> These are my setups
> image
> 
> image
> ...


wow 
i really like the setups 
what size is the viv


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> wow
> i really like the setups
> what size is the viv


The first image is of a 3ft wide x 21" Height x 18" Depth 
the second is a 3ft Wide x 23" Height x 15" Depth
and the last image is of a 2ft Wide x 18" Height x 15" Depth 
hope this helps : victory:


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

magick said:


> The first image is of a 3ft wide x 21" Height x 18" Depth
> the second is a 3ft Wide x 23" Height x 15" Depth
> and the last image is of a 2ft Wide x 18" Height x 15" Depth
> hope this helps : victory:


 Thanks 
where did you get the rocks and tiles from aswell


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> Thanks
> where did you get the rocks and tiles from aswell


i got my rocks from outside and boil washed them and then baked them in the oven before placing them in the vivs and the tiles are lino from a local flooring shop who i asked for cut offs and left overs and ended up with a 6ftx6ft piece for £10 then i just had to cut it to shape for my vivs hope this helps : victory:


----------



## westfielder (Sep 13, 2010)

magick said:


> i got my rocks from outside and boil washed them and then baked them in the oven before placing them in the vivs and the tiles are lino from a local flooring shop who i asked for cut offs and left overs and ended up with a 6ftx6ft piece for £10 then i just had to cut it to shape for my vivs hope this helps : victory:


where did u put ur heatmats?

we r looking into getting a leo and love the look of the lino tiles and the bro in law works for carpet right (so can get it cheap lol)
but if the heat mat goes inside the viv how do u stick down the lino etc?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

westfielder said:


> where did u put ur heatmats?
> 
> we r looking into getting a leo and love the look of the lino tiles and the bro in law works for carpet right (so can get it cheap lol)
> but if the heat mat goes inside the viv how do u stick down the lino etc?


some people don't stick it down they cut it to size and place it over the heat-mat.
in my Viv's i used vinyl tiles stuck them all down on top of the heat mat then sealed round the edges with aquarium sealant.
will say doing it how i have done it is a bit of a nightmare if one of your heat mats pack up.
remember there will be fumes for the first couple of days best to leave the Viv empty while these clear.


----------



## westfielder (Sep 13, 2010)

yellrat said:


> some people don't stick it down they cut it to size and place it over the heat-mat.
> in my Viv's i used vinyl tiles stuck them all down on top of the heat mat then sealed round the edges with aquarium sealant.
> will say doing it how i have done it is a bit of a nightmare if one of your heat mats pack up.
> remember there will be fumes for the first couple of days best to leave the Viv empty while these clear.


after posting it the mrs did point that out lol but she always likes to say i told u so lol. just thought i would double check :lol2: iv got vinyl tiles in my bd vivs so as not to risk impaction but they dont have heatmats so didnt have to worry lol thanks for the help!!:notworthy:


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> Can you show me some of your leopard gecko setups
> ill be interested to see them
> (I want to change my setup around abit)
> Thanks everyone


here's mine but i have now added hanging plant aswell


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Whitewitch13 said:


> here's mine but i have now added hanging plant aswell
> image
> 
> image
> ...


Cool, is that a tremper albino?


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> Cool, is that a tremper albino?


i really don't know!! looking in the book he looks like the lavender and yellow. but if anyone can tell me his colour that would be great


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Whitewitch13 said:


> i really don't know!! looking in the book he looks like the lavender and yellow. but if anyone can tell me his colour that would be great


Yeah, that looks alot like a tremper albino, look at images on google and you should find out


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> Yeah, that looks alot like a tremper albino, look at images on google and you should find out


i think you might be right !! thank you
i'm gonna open a thread and ask everyone else on the opinion


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

westfielder said:


> where did u put ur heatmats?
> 
> we r looking into getting a leo and love the look of the lino tiles and the bro in law works for carpet right (so can get it cheap lol)
> but if the heat mat goes inside the viv how do u stick down the lino etc?


Hi i stuck my heat mats to the bottom inside of the viv with aluminium tape and then i cut my lino to size for my whole viv and just placed on top without sticking it down and as it meets upto the edges of the viv it does not move around anyway especially after placing hides ect on top of it it will stay put without having to stick down. hope this helps : victory:


----------

